# Where are y'all from:)



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey y'all, I've seen people posting on here saying it's almost winter where they lived! Here where I live in Georgia, it's 102 still!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Michigan. It's cooling off to around 50° at night right now.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow! I wish it wasn't so hot here :/


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

North Carolina. It's been around 80-90 here recently.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Northern Michigan has never really warmed up this year.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

New Mexico. Its still in the 90-100s here but we have been getting quite a bit of storms here lately. More lightening and thunder than rain. Just spinkles or quick showers.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Western Washington.
It's in the upper 70s to mid 80s during the day and in the mid 50s at night.
'Works for me!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

New Jersey! I'm in the pine barrens. It's actually getting chilly here!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Wisconsin...it was 86 today and it's been in the 50s overnight. Come on, Autumn!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Western Pennsylvania it's cool here this whole year, we have not had any or very few days that hit 90.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

New Hampshire, when it rained here, it would thunder and lighting. About 80 during the day and 50 at night


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Southeast Texas. 100* today, humidity 100%, and I'm enjoying the AC.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oregon Coast, finally cooled down to 86 today. It's been over 100 degrees for the last 2 weeks. NOT normal here at all...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Souther Texas!! Woot woot! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Southwest Ohio, now a sauna. Humidity so thick you could cut it with a machete. We've had rain for two straight days, bigtime rain. I can't stand the mud. Seems like we always have mud! Clay soil that doesn't drain.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

sorry Ohio 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Montana! And its been about 65° during the day, lots of rain as well.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Wish we had that weather 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are in Central KY. It's been a somewhat cool summer IMO, and wet, I think one of the top 5 wettest on record! We started heating up into upper 80s/low 90s this past week, and have had storms every evening for the past few days.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

In south southern NJ...a rare high 70's to low 80's for August, and 60's at night . Been a "cooler summer" without the days in the 90's. Rain when we need it, dry when we need it ... I can't remember a summer so nice as this!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Central Oregon - still in the 90's and 100's here- only rain just settles the dust - thank god for AC


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Southeast Tennessee, right between Knoxville and Chattanooga. 96 degrees yesterday and 100% humidity. Cloudy and muggy this morning. We haven't seen anything under 70 in a couple weeks. I am soooooooooo ready for fall!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

SE Minnesota is still pretty hot. This morning at 5AM was still 75 degrees. It is suppose to be 95+ today with really high humidity. No winter here.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow it's gotten hotter here in Georgia! Heat index is getting up to 110-115 some days! It's the hottest it's been in 2 years!


----------

